# Image in signature?



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

As far as I have noticed, there is one (and only one) TCF member with a graphic in his signature. Since I don't see any facility for including one myself, I am curious how that came to be.

And no, I don't want one for myself and it doesn't bother me. I'm just wondering.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'd suggest sending a PM to whoever that is.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

This isn't the right forum to ask questions about how TCF works? What obligation does the user have to explain anything?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Since it's not something we did, he may have your answer.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Permissions for IMG code in Sigs is turned off at an admin level. I'm not sure what other code could be used.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

hefe said:


> Permissions for IMG code in Sigs is turned off at an admin level. I'm not sure what other code could be used.


Indeed, which is why I asked here. The source for the image is:


```
signaturepics/sigpic15687_1.gif
```
So, it's hosted at TCF, just as avatars are.

Anyway, PM sent.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If it's old, it may be grandfathered.


----------

